

Microsoft Orleans to Go Open Source - deegles
https://orleans.codeplex.com/discussions/574713

======
rcarmo
Some background on the Orleans computing model:

[https://orleans.codeplex.com/wikipage?title=Getting%20Starte...](https://orleans.codeplex.com/wikipage?title=Getting%20Started%20with%20Orleans&referringTitle=Orleans%20Documentation)

Feels like a distributed Actor system. Anyone worked with it?

